# Larger Blanks



## Sunami (Jan 12, 2016)

Where do people buy the larger/longer acrylic and resin pen blanks for kitless pens. Most blanks for pen turning are 5". Do you all just buy 2 of the same type of blank?

Thanks


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 12, 2016)

Susan,
Check Classic Nib, Exotic Blanks, Richard Greenwald, and Jonathon Brooks for starters.
Richard Greenwald is right here in Md....Potomac I think.

Looking forward to seeing your pens!


----------



## Sunami (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Charlie - I know for all the questions I ask - it should be a masterpiece!:laugh:  

Here is my latest kit pen, I am trying to master my lathe and tools first! Then within the next couple of months...I'll be ready!


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 12, 2016)

Your photo is not showing..Try it again.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 12, 2016)

If you are looking for something really long, like 30 or more inches (for multiple pens of course), there used to be a guy in Hawaii who sells log square rods of the AA typically found in the 5"+ size.


----------



## BSea (Jan 12, 2016)

You can also buy ebonite rods in several colors.  They come in 1 meter lengths from Japan and other places.  Some people use black ebonite for sections, and accent pieces.  If you're careful, you could use the resin for the pen body with ebonite for accents and sections.


----------



## Sunami (Jan 12, 2016)

Trying photo again


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 12, 2016)

Very nice job on the pen Susan!


----------



## jj9ball (Jan 13, 2016)

Personally, I always buy three of every five inch blank that I want to make a pen out of.  That way, when I screw up (which is almost always... don't tell my wife she thinks I'm perfect), I will have enough material to complete the pen.  Most of the custom fountain pens I have made took between 8 and 10 inches of material.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Charlie69 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know the kitless market is a fraction of the kit market so blanks longer than 5" aren't in big demand but I would love to see more blanks options in the 7" range.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2016)

Less Than 1 Inch Diameter Acrylic Pen Blanks

The 40" lengths is how I buy them.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2016)

jj9ball said:


> Personally, I always buy three of every five inch blank that I want to make a pen out of.  That way, when I screw up (which is almost always... don't tell my wife she thinks I'm perfect), I will have enough material to complete the pen.  Most of the custom fountain pens I have made took between 8 and 10 inches of material.  Just my 2 cents.



Me too!


----------

